# CASE MXU 125



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Anyone have any experience with one of these units? Is it the same as the NH TS125A?


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Have no direct experience with those. But from what I gathered not as desriable as a 2007 and new maxxum. And most say those and new maxxum front ends are the weak point. To me it seems compairing to a Deere like a 6430 or 7130 or 61xxm series Deere the cabs in the Deere just seem to age better. Then agian price on the Deere is much more. Some also say electrical problems and build quality problems on the mxu and mxm maxxums.


----------



## disenchanted (Mar 1, 2020)

Stxpecans123 said:


> Some also say electrical problems and build quality problems on the mxu and mxm maxxums.


Our MXM175 Maxxum was an electrical nightmare, particularly the injector pump and transmission solenoids. That said, our New Holland TM165, which has a very similar design and came from the same factory, has been very reliable.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

disenchanted said:


> Our MXM175 Maxxum was an electrical nightmare, particularly the injector pump and transmission solenoids. That said, our New Holland TM165, which has a very similar design and came from the same factory, has been very reliable.


The 175 and 190 sizes were known to be worst for electrical troubles, part of which was that they had an electronically controlled mechanical fuel injection pump in the form of the Bosch VP30 and VP44.


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

I'm not going to deal with all that fancy crap.. I think I will hold out for an older 51xx or 52xx series unit or even a 1594 in fwd! The fancy stuff just asks for troubles.I don't mind fixing something once! But when it gets chronic I have issues! 
As for them green and yellow(its not yellow but 24k gold) things....(shuddering violently) noooo wayyyy... dealers in my area are ALL THE SAME CONGLOMERATE! CROOKS ARE US! So they are out. 
This really makes getting parts and knowledgable service very tough.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

The 5100 and 5200 Maxxums have a surprising amount of electronics on them already . . . Powershift versions have a 1000 dollar power shift "encoder" for lack of a better term and a several thousand dollar controller to run the F/R trans and the power shift, and I think a hitch controller for the 3 point.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

Gearclash said:


> The 5100 and 5200 Maxxums have a surprising amount of electronics on them already . . . Powershift versions have a 1000 dollar power shift "encoder" for lack of a better term and a several thousand dollar controller to run the F/R trans and the power shift, and I think a hitch controller for the 3 point.


I got a syncho trans maxxum...yeah I know its not a powershift, but talk about reliable. There were two mx100 synchro tractors out your way that just sold for 11k each. Both straight clean original tractors. That's some cheap HP...


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

Yea but a 51xx, 52,, won't make 120+ PTO hp

Edit to add
Plus they are old and wore out. Good luck finding a 5250 with less than 3000 hrs.


----------



## Gearclash (Nov 25, 2010)

PaMike said:


> I got a syncho trans maxxum...yeah I know its not a powershift, but talk about reliable. There were two mx100 synchro tractors out your way that just sold for 11k each. Both straight clean original tractors. That's some cheap HP...


Boy I wouldn't mind owning on for that kinda money. Makes more sense than trying to find a nice 56-86 IH for the same money. 2wd open station would be perfect. The synchro transmission doesn't put me off one bit. Put a lot of hours on my brother's 5140 synchro pulling the D1000 and hauling manure. That is a slick, simple, bullet proof transmission. In some ways I like it better than the powershift.


----------



## pettibone (Jul 18, 2015)

Just kinda wondering about who the JD dealer is, I've noticed on JD's website a new dealer name comes up when I do a search for local dealer that a dealer that's been here with 3 stores is no longer listed. So I'm assuming they got bought out.

I have a 1594 four wheel drive that I've had for a long time and bought a JD 6400 a few years ago, no comparison between the two. If you had a chance to buy one at a decent price I would jump on it. It's a really nice tractor.



skyrydr2 said:


> I'm not going to deal with all that fancy crap.. I think I will hold out for an older 51xx or 52xx series unit or even a 1594 in fwd! The fancy stuff just asks for troubles.I don't mind fixing something once! But when it gets chronic I have issues!
> As for them green and yellow(its not yellow but 24k gold) things....(shuddering violently) noooo wayyyy... dealers in my area are ALL THE SAME CONGLOMERATE! CROOKS ARE US! So they are out.
> This really makes getting parts and knowledgable service very tough.


----------



## Shetland Sheepdog (Mar 31, 2011)

Pettibone,

United Ag & Turf! They have been buying out JD dealerships, both ag & consumer products, all over the northeast!


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Gearclash said:


> The 175 and 190 sizes were known to be worst for electrical troubles, part of which was that they had an electronically controlled mechanical fuel injection pump in the form of the Bosch VP30 and VP44.


I was ready to buy one 4 years ago and I believe the comment made was "run away as fast as you can, while shooting a gun at it over your shoulder"


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

So as a general consensus, what is the best tractor in that size range that combines basic comfort (good seat and AC) and simplicity/reliability? 
I would guess a boxcar magnum


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

Seeings how were guessing, I would guess JD 6410.


----------



## PaMike (Dec 7, 2013)

That's a shame cause they sold last week in your state. 2 wd cab tractors...



Gearclash said:


> Boy I wouldn't mind owning on for that kinda money. Makes more sense than trying to find a nice 56-86 IH for the same money. 2wd open station would be perfect. The synchro transmission doesn't put me off one bit. Put a lot of hours on my brother's 5140 synchro pulling the D1000 and hauling manure. That is a slick, simple, bullet proof transmission. In some ways I like it better than the powershift.


----------



## Stxpecans123 (May 18, 2020)

A 6410 and mxu 135 are not in the same ballpark as far as power goes.
To get that 120 PTO hp and a decent tractor for less than 30k isn't going to be easy to find. But if your budget is higher.. 7330 premium Deere would be probably top choice. Then maxxum 140 pro up till 2011. That would be pre emissions too. Now going older in Deere and there is a gap where you had to go-to a bigger frame tractor to get that PTO hp. But a 7610 is about 120 PTO hp. But agian way more than 30k. They didn't make a pile of those and they hold their value.
New Holland your looking for a t6070 elite up to 2011. That would be the same as maxxum 140pro. 
Either way you look at it with loader your looking at 42k to 80k price range.
7110 Magnum with less than 7k hrs and 2wd is atleast 30k in good shape and fwa add 5k. 
I am in the market for the same thing. And what I find is a 6150m Deere is high on my list. The reality is emissions have been out for 9 years. Your going to have to have it sooner or later. No point in paying more without it becuase if your farming for a living whatever tractor you can afford is going to pile on the hours. Not sure how long you can keep farming when every price of equipment has 10,000hrs. Seems to me at 10,000hrs everything is suspect of breaking. Even my old Magnum 7110 every time I hear her fire up it's like the back and knees of a 90 year old getting up.


----------



## somedevildawg (Jun 20, 2011)

You’re right, I was thinking 7-series....I have a buddy that just picked up a 7410 mfwd with 5k hours for 36k...with duals.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

7xxx for sale all over round here. A big timer in South Jersey buys and reconditions them as a side gig, but he's getting 45 for them all fixed up with decent low hours, new tires and weights.
Prolly worth it compared to new stuff you can't fix without special tools and a comp sci degree.


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

Sorry bad cell recep


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

.....


----------



## JD3430 (Jan 1, 2012)

.....


----------



## skyrydr2 (Oct 25, 2015)

Those rigs are way too big for my operation! I only need up to 100 pto hp. And even thats high. 
Only do ss bales but on somewhat hilly fields. 
A 1594 4wd cab tractor would be perfect as all my tractors now are David Brown made. 
They are very good on fuel too.
I'm always lookin' sooner or later I'll find one!


----------

